# Little Front Porch



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Joe the chippy. said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Do you put a temporary cover on the deck & stairs so the customer doesn't fall through?


I put a scrap piece of OSB on it.

I need to gather up a few scraps I have laying around for the steps.

They really don't care, but I want them to be able to get out the front door if they have to.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Just nail a board across the door.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> Just nail a board across the door.


Yeah, I think that's fire code. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Ipe will be here Monday, via a UPS semi.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Buttoned up a couple loose ends, set up my framing inspection for tomorrow morning and dropped off the ipe. Railing parts from decks direct should be here Wednesday. 

I love the smell of these SA hardwoods.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Where did all the snow go?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It's 47 today and supposed to be in the mid 50s on Wednesday.


----------



## krist (Dec 2, 2011)

I did a couple porches recently with the latest version of Mahogany. Made my eyes sting. Don't wanna think of what its doin to our lungs. Project looks great. Keep them pics comin! :thumbup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Taking a break and enjoying the mid 50's


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks nice. I like that bow wrench. Where can I get one?


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

jb4211 said:


> Looks nice. I like that bow wrench. Where can I get one?


http://www.hardwoodclip.com/wood-decks-hidden-fastening-systems/hardwood-wrench.html


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Those silly Festool drills and their fancy chucks.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Those silly Festool drills and their fancy chucks.



Do they make a finger nail cleaner?:whistling:laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

This set of extensions for the kapex were not a big hit (probably because they were almost $800.00), but I really like having a nice set of flag stops. Makes cutting multiple pieces of the same size quick and easy.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Tomorrow will be railings, miratec trim and plugging my face screws. 

At least they can get in their front door now.


----------



## MarkDeck (Dec 24, 2011)

What about that mailbox?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

MarkDeck said:


> What about that mailbox?


There is a plan for it.

I just can't rip a mail box out of the ground, the post office gets mad.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

jb4211 said:


> Looks nice. I like that bow wrench. Where can I get one?


I got it last year through the place I order my SA hardwoods from.

It isn't cheap, I think it was 200.00 bucks.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

You need a riser on them steps


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

He didn't get there yet.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

How do you afford all those tools on a little job like this? Hell I know a guy on craigslist that will do it for $350.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Did you use stainless steel joist hangers.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It got a little nasty the end of the week here. I found the snow. 

Go back later today and put the caps on the stair railings.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Warner I like those railings. Looks like a Simple 2x4 with a 1x cap.? Like the hangers too..

Where'd you get all those railing components?


No toe kicks is killing me... :laughing:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork (May 23, 2010)

Rich D. said:


> Warner I like those railings. Looks like a Simple 2x4 with a 1x cap.? Like the hangers too..
> 
> Where'd you get all those railing components?





WarnerConstInc. said:


> Buttoned up a couple loose ends, set up my framing inspection for tomorrow morning and dropped off the ipe. *Railing parts from decks direct *should be here Wednesday.
> 
> I love the smell of these SA hardwoods.


:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Warner I like those railings. Looks like a Simple 2x4 with a 1x cap.? Like the hangers too..
> 
> Where'd you get all those railing components?
> 
> ...



The balusters are made by Tehk. They are the square, in crushed bronze.

The line rail connectors are made by solutions and are bronze.

The bun connectors for the balusters are made by Deckorators and are bronze.

Just 2x4's with the same thickness cap as the decking. In this case it was 21mm, about 7/8".

I am making room in the shop to bring in all the trim and paint it. 

Then I can go install it and get those damn kicks in there.:laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Just 2x4's with the same thickness cap as the decking. In this case it was 21mm, about 7/8".


Is that was the call the 1x6 plus decking?

Should have a little space in a corner or somewhere in that shop to paint...

:laughing: 


Thanks for all the information..

Did you pick all that out or did the client?

Looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

It's uncanny how much you look like Richard Simmons.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Is that was the call the 1x6 plus decking?
> 
> Should have a little space in a corner or somewhere in that shop to paint...
> 
> ...


I bring a few select samples.

They can see the nice stuff that costs a little less and they can compare it to the top shelf stuff.

Most like the top shelf stuff.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Are you gonna put any kind of finish on the ipe?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

knucklehead said:


> Are you gonna put any kind of finish on the ipe?


It will get a light sanding in the spring and a coat of Messmer's Natural.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Weather has been gross. Warm and rainy followed by cold and windy. 

I was able to get a few things cut up in the shop today, while working on other projects and went out for a couple hours this afternoon.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks great. That last bottom step getting a kick ?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Looks great. That last bottom step getting a kick ?


Yes, but I left it off just for you.:laughing:


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yes, but I left it off just for you.:laughing:


 


:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Jezz... Thanks!!!


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

I thought you was gonna paint it


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

Them steps are off center.
Are you gonna leave that rubble in their yard?


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

What's that cross looking thingy in the window? 

Looks good young man. :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

knucklehead said:


> I thought you was gonna paint it


Paint the trim? I was because it was supposed to be Miratec, but the lumber yard screwed up the delivery and gave me some Excel trim for the same price. It was going to be white anyways.



knucklehead said:


> Them steps are off center.
> Are you gonna leave that rubble in their yard?


That is the sidewalks fault. 

Yes, I am. That is part of the HO's work. They wanted to save a few bucks getting rid of it. Fine by me.



Paulie said:


> What's that cross looking thingy in the window?
> 
> Looks good young man. :thumbsup:



Uh, a cross.:laughing:

Who would of thought that good catholic folks would let me in the front yard.:laughing:


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

How about the sides of the stringers? It drives me nuts when people don't at least skirt the side of the stringers. I would rather have the sides skirted and leave the kicks open then the other way around.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> How about the sides of the stringers? It drives me nuts when people don't at least skirt the side of the stringers. I would rather have the sides skirted and leave the kicks open then the other way around.


Tomorrow. 

I will cut them at home and then go install them tomorrow.

Have a some things to finish up for another project in the morning.


----------



## barry1219 (Oct 8, 2011)

Buddy..and to all my other guys North of me..I feel a little sad looking at the weather you guys have to work in..sometimes I feel like moving back up North ( been here 22 years) and all it takes is a few pics like this to remind me that bad day here in the winter is still a good day everywhere else..
Everyone is talking about the roof, your tools, etc...all I saw was..SNOW!!!!...holy crap that bummed me out..


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Looks more like a plus sign than a cross. Maybe that's a sign for "alternative lifestyle".... oh wait that's a equal sign. Nevermind.

Anyway, is the broken concrete going to be "decorative landscaping"? :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Paulie said:


> Looks more like a plus sign than a cross. Maybe that's a sign for "alternative lifestyle".... oh wait that's a equal sign. Nevermind.
> 
> Anyway, is the broken concrete going to be "decorative landscaping"? :laughing:


I think they made it in a craft class or something.:laughing:

Concrete is not my problem, I think they are going to wait until spring a get a dumpster because there is a patio out back they want to rip up so I can build another Ipe project out back.


----------



## jeffaah (Apr 3, 2008)

RobertCDF said:


> How about the sides of the stringers? It drives me nuts when people don't at least skirt the side of the stringers. I would rather have the sides skirted and leave the kicks open then the other way around.


I hate that too!

There are a ton of porches and decks around hear that are all trimmed out EXCEPT for the skirts on the stringers. It drives me nuts.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Front door in. Trim out tomorrow.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

almost perfect. I always try to leave a little more space between the bottom of the door and the deck. But that is always not possible or sometimes the HO insists on having it up close


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

knucklehead said:


> almost perfect. I always try to leave a little more space between the bottom of the door and the deck. But that is always not possible or sometimes the HO insists on having it up close


There is about 1 3/4" between the sill and porch.

I was kind of locked into a height due to the stucco line where it was around the old brick and concrete porch.

I like some space too, but sometimes you just got to roll with what you got.

For some reason the sill extension I ordered was not with the door. I need to figure out what happened to it so I can put my ripped piece of Ipe under the threshold.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I lied, it is 2 1/4" between the bottom of the threshold and porch. 

Just waiting on them to get 2 new lights, house numbers and a mailbox.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Plug those holes in the railing caps yet?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> Plug those holes in the railing caps yet?


I can't find any glue that will cure in this weather. I tempted it last week on a couple things and it did not work out so well.

I have to come back in the spring and touch up some paint, plug the holes, light sand and oil. I may just wait until it warms back up.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Must be tempting to get those plugs in.... I feel for you


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I wish they were plugged, but the customer understands and knows I will be back as soon as it is warm enough to oil and take care of the plugs.

It is winter, what can you do?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

You got that right...


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

RobertCDF said:


> How about the sides of the stringers? It drives me nuts when people don't at least skirt the side of the stringers. I would rather have the sides skirted and leave the kicks open then the other way around.


yea i agree.
the skirt just looks good.
I did this one with/for Chris Johnson


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I won't put up a solid skirting or lattice or anything of the like.

I like to let them breathe. I inform the customer that they should plant some nice shrubs or flowers if they want it to look like a million bucks. Landscape it up.


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Looks good tool man. I really like that door.


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Yep, looks great Mr. Warner. :thumbsup:

Also like the door. 

Now about that blue stucco stuff.........


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

chris klee said:


> Looks good tool man. I really like that door.





Paulie said:


> Yep, looks great Mr. Warner. :thumbsup:
> 
> Also like the door.
> 
> Now about that blue stucco stuff.........


I am ashamed to say where I had to get that door from.....:whistling

I bet 50% of the houses on this side of town are stuccoed. Same guy did them all. This place was built like that. There is some of that old black building paper underneath, wood strips and wire mesh. 

The blue is not my favorite color, last time I did their bathroom, it was white.

So take your complaint up with the HO Paulie.:laughing:


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 2, 2009)

How much did that cost?


----------

